# Birthday Bird-Lady



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

So upon checking my favorite bird place (here) I noticed a few people wrote on my profile to wish me a happy birthday. THANK YOU! 

I was so happy to see those messages. In some way it made me feel a little less weird... You see, the only thing I really wanted to do for my birthday was go out of town to a specialty bird store!  I had planned for possibly two but it was near closing time and the human kids were hungry sooooo we just went to the one. 

I took advantage of it being my birthday and splurged on a couple new toys, another nifty looking perch, some food and treats. 

I did see a few cute birdies that I would love to have taken home but my logical strong husband helped me though my bout of weakness.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww, happy birthday! :best_wishes:arty3:arty:arty2::birthday:arty10::star::clown:arty2:arty3:

I love that your birthday treat was spoiling the birds- fabulous!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Birthdays are supposed to be all about 
YOU
and what you enjoy!

I'm glad you made it to at least one
Bird Specialty Store


​*


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

happy birthday.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Many happy, happy returns on your special day, Brenda! :clap: 

I'm glad you were able to do something you enjoyed  

You know, it's funny how non-bird people don't really understand how getting things for the birds is basically giving things to yourself  Mallorn and I celebrate our birthdays around the same time (first week of December) so when I told everyone I was getting Mallorn a new cage for my birthday everyone said "Well, ok, so what are you getting yourself?" :laughing:

Silly non-bird people. They never learn, do they?


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> You know, it's funny how non-bird people don't really understand how getting things for the birds is basically giving things to yourself  Mallorn and I celebrate our birthdays around the same time (first week of December) so when I told everyone I was getting Mallorn a new cage for my birthday everyone said "Well, ok, so what are you getting yourself?" :laughing:
> 
> Silly non-bird people. They never learn, do they?


You are so right. 
I did happen to get an amazing new sewing machine from my husband a few days early, I had put off getting a new one for years. However what I just HAD to have was more bird stuff, and visit the bird shop.
While looking through the toys my husband said: "don't you think they have enough? You're not going to have room in the cage if you get..." He doesn't seem to understand that I like to have extra, you know, to switch things out now and then.  I also like to see some things in person, this paid off for me because I wanted to get a cool looking toy that I had also seen online but after inspecting it in person I decided against it, as it was clearly much to large.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds like you had a very nice B-Day, and even though you didn't get another bird, a sewing machine and some 
new bird toys is a pretty nice haul....


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

I did have a good one this year. 
I really would have loved to take in another bird. I have a fondness for green cheeks, but my current residence is a tad small and rental contract only is for 2 "quiet little parakeets" and an old puddy tat. I have flirted with the idea of: "what if it's just a little parrotlet or love bird; no one will notice... right?" 

Some day though, after we buy a place rather than rent. I'll be filling the need for another little friend or few. 
I also need a horse, goats, ducks, and a dog.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday BrendaBear ! Sounds like you had a nice day!


----------

